# Ponds Dry Skin Cream



## Love322 (May 13, 2012)

I use Ponds Dry Skin Cream under my makeup. I sort of use this as a moisturizer, but someone told me I should get a real moisturizer or tinted moisturizer instead... any advice?


----------



## divadoll (May 14, 2012)

From what I read, Ponds is a moisturizer, it doesn't clog pores. If it works, why change it? Tinted moisturizers if you want some coverage to even out skin tone. Is that what you want? If you don't, stick with what you are using. Only you can judge whats working and what's not. Do you think there's something better out there?


----------



## Love322 (May 14, 2012)

Do you think I could use *both *Ponds Face cream _and _a tinted moisturizer?


----------



## divadoll (May 14, 2012)

You can do anything you want as long as it doesn't make your face too oily and break out.  If you want to even out skin tone, by all means, tinted moisturizer or a foundation would be ok.  I use moisturizer, with primer and BB cream.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 15, 2012)

If you want to try a tinted moisturizer in addition to the Ponds, then go ahead and experiment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I wouldn't stop using the Ponds if it works for you - don't worry about what anyone else says!


----------



## Love322 (May 22, 2012)

You're right, I think I should experiment and buy a tinted moisturizer to use along with the Ponds dry skin cream. I'll let you guys know how that goes for me!!


----------



## Ziesha001 (May 24, 2012)

but I guess that's wonderful cream !


----------



## KitaRei (May 30, 2012)

I use Pond's dry skin cream as well.  I like it but I also have one Japanese brand that's supposed to be really good that I'm going to try next and compare.  But yeah, if it works for you, no need to change!


----------



## anglebanana (Jun 3, 2012)

POUDS?I used when I was a child....~~I just say I am old....


----------



## annacristina (Jun 18, 2012)

I LOVE Ponds. Thought it was for old ladies, then I tried it out during a recent eczema breakout and it was the only thing that helped!! Now it's my go-to moisturizer and it hasn't broken me out at all, even now that it's getting warmer and I am biking (and therefore, sweating) more.


----------



## nkjm (Jun 18, 2012)

I love Pond's! It's definitely a moisturizing lotion. Perhaps someone thought you were talking about Pond's Cold Cream? That's a cleanser instead of moisturizer. I used to use it all the time under my foundation, tinted moisturizer, powder, etc. I usually do Ponds (or another moisturizer), then primer, then foundation/tinted moisturizer. Sometimes I'd mix it with my foundation to make my own tinted moisturizer, too. Definitely don't stop using it unless it doesn't work for you.


----------

